# New Tank Idea~.........changed to GF



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Caroleeeee! Where ya been? You've been missed! :icon_smil

I think it sounds like an awesome idea. Some Bolbitus would probably also love a setup like that.

What're you going to do for water movement?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Laura, thank you...missed you all too!:icon_smil 
That will be my first quest, is how to turn the tank about 20 times per hour without overheating the water?
I am thinking something like this, this is Martin Thoene's tank from his article, "A River Runs Through It".


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I like that tank.

What about something along the lines of running an XP3 plus a powerhead, both on jet returns instead of a flowbar?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

By the way Miss Laura, I have a friend who lost a Red Fronted Macaw in your town of Naples the other week. Please keep your eyes and ears open.:icon_frow

Actual photos of her
http://www.flickr.com/photos/xomissi/4138340214/in/set-72157606506543312/


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> I like that tank.
> 
> What about something along the lines of running an XP3 plus a powerhead, both on jet returns instead of a flowbar?


This is what I have~ several powerheads...most likely Maxi Jet 900's, I have a 2215 Eheim, and a 2234 Ecco Eheim. In these articles, he builds a manifold with sponge filters & two powerheads, but this is for a larger tank.
http://www.loaches.com/articles/a-river-runs-through-it
another article
http://www.loaches.com/articles/hillstream-loaches-the-specialists-at-life-in-the-fast-lane


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd go with the Classic rather than the Ecco since you'll be running them with sponge prefilters (did you know that the Eccos aren't designed with a safety feature to prevent the motor from overheating?) :confused1:

I think you could basically follow the same flow setup, just with 2 closed loops. Have one loop with the Eheim (which will give you more/superior filtration over what he's got in that design) with a jet return, and run a separate closed loop with one of the Maxi Jets... that's what I'd shoot for, anyways.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

That sounds like a plan. Yes, I know that darn Ecco can keep a tank warm with no heater in the winter, that's for sure.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> By the way Miss Laura, I have a friend who lost a Red Fronted Macaw in your town of Naples the other week. Please keep your eyes and ears open.:icon_frow
> 
> Actual photos of her
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/xomissi/4138340214/in/set-72157606506543312/


I'm so sorry to hear that, and I'll keep an eye out... though I doubt it would make it this far w/out getting bird-et! There's hawks and eagles all over the place out here. :icon_frow I hope they find their bird soon! Have they checked with the Naples Zoo to see if it went to look for more of its own kind?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I am not sure. She has her posted on the parrot911, and other places like Avian Avenue & Craig's list,Kijiji maybe. Put up flyers...her name is Missi Bellande.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

What is a jet return?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> What is a jet return?


 http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753144


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

For the Eheim loop, you might also consider running the intake through this:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753136&keepsr=0&clickid=prod_cs


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Cool...have some planning to do. It seems like I have a return around here like that...gosh I have to wade through the NIGHTMARE ROOM!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> gosh I have to wade through the NIGHTMARE ROOM!!


LOL

Around here... that's my office. :help:


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I am running an Eheim 2234 and an Aquaclear 50 power head on a 20 long. Both the intakes are at the west end (with a coarse sponge over them) and both the outlets are at the east end, aimed the length of the tank. 
The Aquaclear is modified according to the instructions at Loaches to get the maximum flow. 

I unplug all the heaters in the summer, but I do remember the heater in this tank coming on once in a while this winter. Temperature is set at 72*. The house can get into the mid 60s, maybe a bit colder on really cold windy nights.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you for your reply.:thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> For the Eheim loop, you might also consider running the intake through this:
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753136&keepsr=0&clickid=prod_cs


I ordered this intake, the jet return{couldn't find mine} ,extra eheim tubing, and some flat rocks.
Do you think I really need to run the powerhead through any special device/set up? Can't I just run it straight out with a prefilter piece for protection of the fish?
I found a working 900 MJ, and have it soaking in vinegar. And the little prefilter ,it's like a rounded black plastic piece with slits.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think it all depends on how well the flow works... if you're running the Eheim intake on the other side of the tank, maybe that will be enough?

I'd run a sponge prefilter on the powerhead, personally.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

It just seems to me, that running the water from the far side of the tank, through a sponge, tubing, then to the powerhead is going to reduce it's flow. I don't see the point. It can't possibly be for biological filtration reasons, because there will be plenty of that with just the canister itself. I think in the article, sponge intakes were being used, because there was no other means of filtration..ie: a canister or other external filter.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the sponges may also help keep the loaches well out of the powerheads... b/c otherwise I know they're attracted to the flow. I put sponges on most of my intakes just to try and keep my inverts out of them... especially the snails. :icon_conf

I also think the whole point of the intakes on one side and outputs on the other was just to make sure the flow was going nice and strong and all in the right direction. I'm sure you can experiment with powerhead placement and make it work w/out that, though.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

heres my river. though i haven't gotten the rainbow darters i orignialy planed on getting for it


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your great set up. Can you give a point of view, as to why the need to intake water from the other side of the tank to the powerhead?


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

it ensures good circulation. and not just a recycle effect at the powerhead


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Trying to find appropriate coarse sponge for the intake side.
So far I have found~
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3650250
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/Product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13735
http://www.plecocaves.com/Poret.htm
http://www.petco.com/product/111012/Zoo-Med-501-Mechanical-Filter-Sponge-Filter-Media.aspx
http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-Replacement-Prefilter-Sponge-Penguin/dp/B001F976PW

I need it to fit over 1/2" pipe, I want black, and I think the square would be best.


----------



## orangeguardguy (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's a link to my river tank thread at UB. I am Jeremy there. . .Hi Carole! Long time no talk!

----
Well I was going to post the link but I can't yet since I'm a new member. I will get pics tonight and post them here
-----

I need to update the thread with a current pic but the plants have all grown rather well.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Jeremy! Is UB still up and running? Weird you should show up today. I tried to go to the site and got redirected to a dead end, as if it was no more. Just this morning. Maybe I messed up?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

orangeguardguy said:


> Here's a link to my river tank thread at UB. I am Jeremy there. . .Hi Carole! Long time no talk!
> 
> ----
> Well I was going to post the link but I can't yet since I'm a new member. I will get pics tonight and post them here
> ...


Hey, I know you! Apparently Carole does too, but I won't hold that against you. :icon_mrgr Welcome to TPT!

And I think you have to have 5 posts b/f you can link? (anti-spammer stuff...)


----------



## orangeguardguy (Mar 30, 2010)

@Carole, yeah it's still up and going strong. Laura is a member as you can see. 

I'm not sure why it isn't working but let me know if you get the same result when you try again.

@Laura, hey I know you!!


----------



## orangeguardguy (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## orangeguardguy (Mar 30, 2010)

Above is the manifold. . . 

After initial setup. . .


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

It looks great! What kind of fish? Hi Laura..ya little sassafrass:icon_mrgr


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

This isn't tried but if you want to make the water flow to be "faster" out of your canister filter (not increased volume but actual water speed, re: jets) You should be able to squeeze down the end of your tubing. Create a thin outlet and the speed should increase a lot. Worth a try if you are still trying to create water "flow."


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

This would have been nice, but has been canceled. I am going in a different direction, one most of you here would not be interested in.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> This would have been nice, but has been canceled. I am going in a different direction, one most of you here would not be interested in.


What's the plan now oh great guru?

Another SW tank?

Herps?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

You're not going to like it.... I am getting a 29 gal tank for two puppies with fins...Orandas.


----------



## whitepine (Apr 13, 2004)

too bad you are giving up... you could have done something like this.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/42200-planted-river-tank.html


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

It's all good. Not totally giving up. I still have my dario dario tank, it's planted. I like your tank, very nice.:thumbsup: This will be a minimalist set up. Mostly BB, with a few flat black stones, maybe a few silk{gasp:eek5:} plants.lol
I haven't had goldies since I was a kid, over 40 years ago.. These are cool, they become friendly.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you been watching the "goldfish grazing project"? http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...935-46-bowfront-goldfish-grazing-project.html


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

No I had not seen it, thanks Laura.:icon_cool


----------



## orangeguardguy (Mar 30, 2010)

I just got a 120g for my goldies Carole. 

Seems you and I are on the same wavelength.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

The more I read, it appears I should only get one fish? Hope to see your set up Jeremy.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, I think a 29 is on the small side for 2 goldies.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Bigger tank for Golds. Google Bruce, one of the largest to see how big they can get. Takes 
2 hands, with fingers pretty wide spread to support him!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Diana said:


> Bigger tank for Golds. Google Bruce, one of the largest to see how big they can get. Takes
> 2 hands, with fingers pretty wide spread to support him!


They also give them steroids in some cases. Bruce is an unusually large fish, not the norm. I am familiar. This is going to have to be at least the way it starts out. It will take a while before they outgrow the tank. By then, hubby will know I am attached to them, and agree to a bigger tank. That's how you work it..or at least for me.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Not to worry..I will be 51 years old this month. The better part of that I have had pets in my life, and always fish. I am not one to make them suffer because I just want them. If the tank becomes too small, they will get a bigger one.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Just for S&G's..here's the new set up so far~
2215 canister-has been raised onto small table this morning which greatly increased flow, and it was already good. Light is just temporary. Plants will be added.


----------



## orangeguardguy (Mar 30, 2010)

Lookin good Carole. . .

here's the link to the UB thread for my river tank. . .not that it matters much now. 

http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=23720&st=40

Here's my new goldfish tank that I'm working on.

http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=49522


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I love things that are for S&Gs 
I never really liked goldies much, but ever since starting my 100 gallon container pond, they have been calling my name...
so has a 225 gallon tank haha.
This hobby is really addictive for me 

Keep us updated!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks, will check out your link. I took the filter pad from my planted tank, put it in a fine mesh bag and it's floating. For ammonia I put my Peckoltia sp swerg, L038 in the tank, and just fed him a little mysis. Going to test the water in a few.


----------

